# How to Backup Hard Drive with DOS



## jlevin8 (Aug 15, 2010)

My computer crashed. I can only access DOS. Can I backup my files to an external hard drive via DOS?

Please help!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What OS are you using? DOS has been out for more than 10 years, so is it 98 or ME?

You'd need USB drivers for DOS for a USB external, and they may be hard to come by. Even then, you may find that many files can't be copied.

What kind of system do you have, what OS, and what kind of access to the files? Do you have a working CD-ROM?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You should be able to connect the HDD to a computer with a USB adapter like one of *These* .. and read the Data that's in it.


----------



## DaveDoesIT (Aug 24, 2008)

If you have a real version of DOS rather than just a DOS Command prompt that Vista (et al) shows, then you should also have a program called "XCopy.exe" you could use that to copy stuff to a CD/DVD. Of course you would have to have the CD Drivers installed at DOS boot up.

Give the answers to the other guy's questions and we can help more.

As Noyb suggests removing the HD and install it into a USB external carrier, then just read the files off that on another computer may be the quickest and easiest approach. Some things to watch for would be the drive type as it can be IDE, Sata-1.5Gb or SATA 3.0Gb. You need to get the correct enclosure type.

If it is either one of the SATA type, you will not need an enclosure as the standard SATA power and data cables should plug right in to the HD. Do a search on the HD Model number if it doesn't state the interface type on the case.

Dave


----------

